# Primer/sealer



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Any body else like this stuff?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Not really. I prefer Gardz.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

this is just better


----------

